# IFX Indonesian Fighter Experiment (KF21/IFX program)



## Indos

This is thread about KF21/IFX program with Indonesia perspective and Indonesian media coverage using only credible media sources.

There will be IFX prototype (KF21 prototype 5) being launched soon inshaAllah, so this thread will likely discuss Indonesian KF21 version. IFX prototype will be tested in Korea and will be given to Indonesia as soon as the KF21/IFX program gets type certificate status which is expected in 2026 or beginning of 2027.

During CDR meeting 2019 September where detail design is considered as finalized and completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian engineers stayed in Korea until design phase is completed, despite Indonesian government delayed the payment due to economic difficulty related to weaker currency condition.

------------------------------------------------

*2019 October news*
Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project​






*All News 11:49 October 07, 2019*
SHARE LIKE SAVE PRINT 
FONT SIZE

SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint project with South Korea to develop a next-generation fighter jet, citing financial problems, data by the arms procurement agency showed Monday.

Indonesia is a partner for South Korea's so-called KF-X project to develop a homegrown fighter aircraft in an effort to procure combat aircraft for its own air force and boost its aerospace industry. The country agreed to shoulder 20 percent of the development cost of the 8.8 trillion-won (US$7.36 billion) project.

But the Southeast Asian country failed to pay 301 billion won it was supposed to pay as of end-September, according to the data by the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA). So far, it has paid 272.2 billion won.

"Following the Indonesian president's request in 2018 for talks on the payment, South Korea set up a pan-government consultative body and has been holding working-level discussions with Jakarta," DAPA said, noting that the two sides have met four times so far this year.

*"Despite such a delay in payment, the Indonesian side has continued to send its researchers to South Korea to take part in the development process," Rep. Kim Joong-ro of the minor opposition Bareunmirae Party said during a parliamentary audit into the administration, voicing concern about technology leaks.

As of July, 114 Indonesian engineers were sent to South Korea to work with Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, to design and make a prototype of the fighter, according to a DAPA official.

Last month, DAPA confirmed that the design for the combat jet met all military requirements, allowing the project to go on to the next phase of constructing a prototype.*

The prototype will be ready in the first half of 2021, and the agency is eyeing 2026 for the completion of development, which began in 2016, according to DAPA.









Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

Indonesian team left Korea in March 2020 where prototype construction has already been started.

--------------------------------------------------

*16 July 2020

KF-X project on track but concerns grow about Indonesian involvement*
by Jon Grevatt

Technicians from Indonesian aerospace firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will soon be rejoining counterparts from Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to undertake work on developing the Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) multirole fighter aircraft, _Janes_ has learnt.

*PTDI technicians on the KF-X project – known as KF-X/IF-X in Indonesia – returned to Indonesia from South Korea in March when the Covid-19 epidemic was at its peak in the Northeast Asian country*. An industry source has confirmed to _Janes_ that these technicians are now “currently preparing to redeploy”.






An artist’s impression of the KF-X fighter aircraft. The first KF-X prototype is scheduled to be rolled out in April 2021. (DAPA)

_*Janes*_* understands that at the end of 2019 the total number of PTDI technicians on the KF-X project in South Korea was about 100, with their work mainly focused on aircraft design and manufacturing processes*. Their redeployment will be framed against requirements for social distancing and other Covid-19-related guidelines.

The move to re-engage PTDI technicians on the project comes against a background of progress on the development of KF-X prototypes but also continuing delays in efforts to reach a compromise on the scope of Indonesian financial participation in the programme. Another factor that could have an impact on Indonesia’s involvement are some concerns in Jakarta about the strategic value of its involvement.

KAI has confirmed that assembly of the first KF-X prototype is scheduled to be finalised in the second half of 2020, with a view to rolling out the aircraft in April 2021. The schedules confirm that the KF-X programme has not been affected by Covid-19 and is on track to start mass production in the mid-2020s.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ut-concerns-grow-about-indonesian-involvement


----------



## Indos

*I will bring what happened during first phase of development that started in 2011*

-------------------

Translation from Google translate:

-------------------



February 6, 2014 (Angkasa/Space Magazine)

*KFX / IFX program continued , Government Asked to Immediately Selecting Design




*

Korea was once considered Indonesia engineer do not understand about the design of a jet fighter. But the notion was quickly turned , when the Indonesian team describes the design and the various inputs. The Indonesian side also the one who finally managed to convince that the aircraft take-off weight of 50,000 pounds must .

Confirmation of the Parliament of South Korea on the resumption of the program KFX / IFX team warmly welcomed designers from Indonesia. They include asking both governments immediately call the engineers involved in preparing work that has been long overdue. They also want the governments of both countries to make sure one of the two designs that have been produced in the Technology Development phase for cultivation in the next phase .

"Program KFX / IFX is a multi - program years , costly, and involve various sectors and foreign partners. For that there must be a definite declaration on it goes. For Indonesia it is important to determine the financing schemes and their human resources planning, "*said Dr Rais Zain, M. Eng ,* *KFX / IFX Configuration Design Leader *for Angkasa , in late January.

"In the near future Indonesia will also work on the N219 and R - 80. We do not have enough engineers to work three programs, especially KFX / IFX will take place until the 2020s. The government is expected to call home engineers who are now working abroad to come help the regeneration process. Outside there are approximately 200 people . If half of it can be returned to the country, it is enough to help, " added Rais who is also a lecturer at the Faculty of Aerospace Engineering ITB, Bandung.

As reported by the national media, the confirmation of the continuation of the program of making front - liner Korean - Indonesian fighter jets received by the Ministry of Defense on January 3, 2014. Notice is further announced Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro told reporters, Wednesday, January 8, 2014, on the sidelines of Rapim Kemenhan in Jakarta. Explanations related to exposure delivered weapon system procurement plans in the Strategic Plan II, 2015-2019.

The Indonesian government hopes the project of making the 4.5 generation fighter jet could be done because it would be a referral program to remove the dependence of the transfer of technology from other countries. Besides KFX / IFX, Indonesia is also pursuing a program of making submarines , warships, propellants , rockets, and tank size medium. For submarines, Indonesia is also cooperating with the same country.

Superior to the Su - 35 Program, KFX / IFX was stopped temporarily by Korea's new leader Park Geun - Hye end of 2012 after reviewing the state financially in the country. *This prestigious project was worked on since the beginning of 2011, shortly after President Lee Myung - bak and President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono confirmed the bilateral cooperation in the defense field in Jakarta.* From the Technology Development Phase that has been completed, a team of scientists has completed a number of conical design that later became two.

The two designs is a model of the stealth fighter jet -winning twin-engine air superiority with horizontally - tails in the back, and the other one is with canards on the front. "Each has consequences different financing and partners. Thus , it must first be decided which one is selected. It is important that when followed, all parties are ready to do it , "said Rais Zain , whose day-to- day lecturer at the Faculty of Engineering, Aerospace Engineering,ITB, Bandung.

As stated Wamenhan Sjafrie, Korean parliament has prepared 20 million U.S. dollars (temporary , Indonesia : $ 5 million) to continue this program in 2015. At that time , the team will go to the Engineering Manufacturing Development Phase. In addition must have a high thrust engine with a power to be able to fight in the air, the aircraft must also have weapons stored in the internal weapons bay , the data - link capable of randomizing communications, advanced radar target voters, and anti - jamming device.

The prototype is expected to finish by the end of the Strategic Plan II . Even if there are things that need to be criticized , it is a matter of operation requirements are much more determined the Korean Air Force . This was inevitable because the Korean bear 80 percent of the funding, and the country actually have a real enemy. This program is targeted to spawn a jet fighter with performance equivalent or superior to the opponent fighter jets which are the Sukhoi Su - 35.

Prerequisites requirement dismissed the proposed counter designs by KAI ( Korean Aerospace Industrie) recently, which is intended to cut development costs. In the configuration ( see Space, December 2013 ), looks KFX type E is only one engine powered with weapons outside the radar sweep prone opponent.

*Angkasa examine admiration of ADD ( Agency for Defense Development, Defence Research and Development Agency of Korea ) submitted to the Indonesian engineer team. Initially, the team assumes Korea really had no idea about the design of Indonesian fighter jets.

However, the assumption was turned when Indonesian engineers began to describe the design and the various inputs to the design of Korea. The Indonesian side also who ultimately ensure that the aircraft must have a takeoff weight of 50,000 pounds.(A.Darmawan/Angkasa magazine).*






Program KFX/IFX Dilanjutkan, Pemerintah Diminta Segera Memilih Desain


Angkasa Online - Majalah Aviasi dan Militer



web.archive.org


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Reaffirms Commitment To South Korean KF-21 Program​September 28, 2022





Credit: Defense Acquisition Program Administration

Indonesian government officials have traveled to South Korea to reiterate Jakarta’s support for the development of Korea Aerospace Industries’ KF-21 fighter aircraft. Visiting South Korea’s Sacheon Air Base on Sept. 28 to observe a test flight of the first prototype KF-21, senior Indonesian defense...






Indonesia Reaffirms Commitment To South Korean KF-21 Program | Aviation Week Network


Visiting South Korea’s Sacheon Air Base on Sept. 28 to observe a test flight of the first prototype KF-21, senior Indonesian defense officials said the advancement of the aircraft into flight testing was a “tangible manifestation” of the platform’s development.




aviationweek.com


----------



## Indos

*15:37 August 11, 2021*

Indonesian engineers to return to S. Korea for KF-21 joint development​
SEOUL, Aug. 11 (Yonhap) -- Indonesian engineers who left South Korea last year amid speculation the Southeast Asian country was seeking to quit their joint fighter jet development will return this month after Jakarta reaffirmed its commitment to the project, the arms procurement agency said Wednesday.

*According to the Defense Acquisition Program Administration, 32 Indonesian engineers are undergoing administrative procedures, such as visa application, to return to the Korea Aerospace Industries headquarters in the southern city of Sacheon.*

Indonesia agreed to partner in South Korea's KF-21 project aimed at developing a new fighter jet by 2026, and promised to shoulder 20 percent of the total development cost of 8.8 trillion won (US$7.6 billion), or about 1.7 trillion won.

*But Indonesia's 114-strong engineering team returned home in March last year after the country's failure to make payments gave rise to speculation that it could quit the program. Indonesia stopped making payments after investing 227.2 billion won, with around 700 billion won overdue.*





"The Indonesian government reaffirmed its continued commitment to the KF-21/IF-X joint development, and sought cooperation for its engineers' prompt return to South Korea," the agency said in a release.

South Korea decided to accept the request, despite the unsolved payment issue, in order to swiftly normalize the joint business.

Starting with the 32 engineers, around 100 personnel will be back at the Sacheon plant by the end of the year.

The two countries were seeking to hold another round of negotiations to resolve the payment issue but the meeting could not take place due to the coronavirus situation.

"We will do our best to hold working-level talks as soon as possible and conclude the discussions on the payment issue," Jung Kwang-sun, heading the KF-21 program at the agency, said.

South Korea has been working on the KF-21 project since 2015 to develop a homegrown cutting-edge fighter aircraft to replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 jets.
In April, South Korea unveiled a prototype of the gray-colored jet and its official name, KF-21 Boramae.

Ground tests are currently under way and the first flight test is scheduled for next year.
When the development is complete, 40 units are planned to be delivered to the Air Force by 2028 and another 80 units by 2032, officials said.









Indonesian engineers to return to S. Korea for KF-21 joint development | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Aug. 11 (Yonhap) -- Indonesian engineers who left South Korea last year amid specul...




en.yna.co.kr





----------------------------

The 32 engineers that come back and staying in South Korea since August 2021 is visited by Deputy of Defense Minister in 28 September 2022. There are also 2 Indonesian test pilots to help the KF21 development program in Korea. Indonesian Air Force has prepared 5 test pilots for the program and all of them have got bachelor degree in Aerospace from Institute Technology Bandung (ITB) and has passed international academy for fighter test pilot in England.


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *I will bring what happened during first phase of development that started in 2011*
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Translation from Google translate:
> 
> -------------------
> 
> 
> 
> February 6, 2014 (Angkasa/Space Magazine)
> 
> *KFX / IFX program continued , Government Asked to Immediately Selecting Design
> 
> View attachment 871156
> *
> 
> Korea was once considered Indonesia engineer do not understand about the design of a jet fighter. But the notion was quickly turned , when the Indonesian team describes the design and the various inputs. The Indonesian side also the one who finally managed to convince that the aircraft take-off weight of 50,000 pounds must .
> 
> Confirmation of the Parliament of South Korea on the resumption of the program KFX / IFX team warmly welcomed designers from Indonesia. They include asking both governments immediately call the engineers involved in preparing work that has been long overdue. They also want the governments of both countries to make sure one of the two designs that have been produced in the Technology Development phase for cultivation in the next phase .
> 
> "Program KFX / IFX is a multi - program years , costly, and involve various sectors and foreign partners. For that there must be a definite declaration on it goes. For Indonesia it is important to determine the financing schemes and their human resources planning, "*said Dr Rais Zain, M. Eng ,* *KFX / IFX Configuration Design Leader *for Angkasa , in late January.
> 
> "In the near future Indonesia will also work on the N219 and R - 80. We do not have enough engineers to work three programs, especially KFX / IFX will take place until the 2020s. The government is expected to call home engineers who are now working abroad to come help the regeneration process. Outside there are approximately 200 people . If half of it can be returned to the country, it is enough to help, " added Rais who is also a lecturer at the Faculty of Aerospace Engineering ITB, Bandung.
> 
> As reported by the national media, the confirmation of the continuation of the program of making front - liner Korean - Indonesian fighter jets received by the Ministry of Defense on January 3, 2014. Notice is further announced Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro told reporters, Wednesday, January 8, 2014, on the sidelines of Rapim Kemenhan in Jakarta. Explanations related to exposure delivered weapon system procurement plans in the Strategic Plan II, 2015-2019.
> 
> The Indonesian government hopes the project of making the 4.5 generation fighter jet could be done because it would be a referral program to remove the dependence of the transfer of technology from other countries. Besides KFX / IFX, Indonesia is also pursuing a program of making submarines , warships, propellants , rockets, and tank size medium. For submarines, Indonesia is also cooperating with the same country.
> 
> Superior to the Su - 35 Program, KFX / IFX was stopped temporarily by Korea's new leader Park Geun - Hye end of 2012 after reviewing the state financially in the country. *This prestigious project was worked on since the beginning of 2011, shortly after President Lee Myung - bak and President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono confirmed the bilateral cooperation in the defense field in Jakarta.* From the Technology Development Phase that has been completed, a team of scientists has completed a number of conical design that later became two.
> 
> The two designs is a model of the stealth fighter jet -winning twin-engine air superiority with horizontally - tails in the back, and the other one is with canards on the front. "Each has consequences different financing and partners. Thus , it must first be decided which one is selected. It is important that when followed, all parties are ready to do it , "said Rais Zain , whose day-to- day lecturer at the Faculty of Engineering, Aerospace Engineering,ITB, Bandung.
> 
> As stated Wamenhan Sjafrie, Korean parliament has prepared 20 million U.S. dollars (temporary , Indonesia : $ 5 million) to continue this program in 2015. At that time , the team will go to the Engineering Manufacturing Development Phase. In addition must have a high thrust engine with a power to be able to fight in the air, the aircraft must also have weapons stored in the internal weapons bay , the data - link capable of randomizing communications, advanced radar target voters, and anti - jamming device.
> 
> The prototype is expected to finish by the end of the Strategic Plan II . Even if there are things that need to be criticized , it is a matter of operation requirements are much more determined the Korean Air Force . This was inevitable because the Korean bear 80 percent of the funding, and the country actually have a real enemy. This program is targeted to spawn a jet fighter with performance equivalent or superior to the opponent fighter jets which are the Sukhoi Su - 35.
> 
> Prerequisites requirement dismissed the proposed counter designs by KAI ( Korean Aerospace Industrie) recently, which is intended to cut development costs. In the configuration ( see Space, December 2013 ), looks KFX type E is only one engine powered with weapons outside the radar sweep prone opponent.
> 
> *Angkasa examine admiration of ADD ( Agency for Defense Development, Defence Research and Development Agency of Korea ) submitted to the Indonesian engineer team. Initially, the team assumes Korea really had no idea about the design of Indonesian fighter jets.
> 
> However, the assumption was turned when Indonesian engineers began to describe the design and the various inputs to the design of Korea. The Indonesian side also who ultimately ensure that the aircraft must have a takeoff weight of 50,000 pounds.(A.Darmawan/Angkasa magazine).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Program KFX/IFX Dilanjutkan, Pemerintah Diminta Segera Memilih Desain
> 
> 
> Angkasa Online - Majalah Aviasi dan Militer
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org



*The design completed in 2012 December (Before KAI Korea and Lockheed Martin join the program since 2015)*

2 Basic design of KFX/IFX C 100 and C 200 posted by credible South Korean Defense related blog, Naver in 2012.






*Compare with the real plane*


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *The design completed in 2012 December (Before KAI Korea and Lockheed Martin join the program since 2015)*
> 
> 2 Basic design of KFX/IFX C 100 and C 200 posted by credible South Korean Defense related blog, Naver in 2012.
> 
> View attachment 883483
> 
> 
> *Compare with the real plane*



The office work during 2011-December 2012. There were only ADD Korea and Indonesian Aerospace who participated during this phase.






*RI sending KFX jet-fighter production team to South Korea*

Senin, *11 Juli 2011* 18:22 WIB | 5.150 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is sending a KFX warplane production engineering team to South Korea as part of a cooperation agreement between the two nations to produce jet-fighters, a defense ministry official said here on Monday.

The team is composed of personnel from the Indonesian Air Force, Bandung-based Institute of Technology (ITB) and Indonesian aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI).

Defense Ministry Secretary General Rear Marshal Erris Heriyanto said the team received an award from Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro here on Monday.

*Erris said that Indonesia and South Korea had agreed to cooperate in the production of KFX warplanes in Seoul, South Korea, on July 15, 2010.*

Virtually, the KFX jet-fighter production project is an old project by the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF) which only now could it be realized.

The idea of the project came from South Korean President Kim Dae Jung on March 2001 to replace older planes like F-4D/E Phantom II and F-5E/F Tiger.

Compared with F-16, KFX is projected to have an attack radius 50 percent higher, better avionic system and better anti radar (stealth) capability.

Erris said that Indonesia tried to do its best to meet its need for main weaponry system, including in the development of warplanes.

Therefore, Indonesia agreed to cooperate with South Korea, he added.

On the occasion, the two sides agreed that 80 percent of the funding would borne by partner country while the remaining 20 percent by Indonesia.

*He said that the cooperation for the development of the 4.5 generation warplanes would be carried out in three stages, namely technological development in the 2011-2012 period, engineering and manufacturing and the third stage is the production phase.*

Erris said that both sides agreed to produce some 150 to 200 units of KFX of which Indonesia would get 50 units.

"The three units would meet the need of three combat air-borne squadrons," he said.
(Uu.A014/HAJM)









RI sending KFX jet-fighter production team to South Korea - ANTARA News


Indonesia is sending a KFX warplane production engineering team to South Korea as part of a cooperation agreement between the two nations to produce ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

This show how important is wind tunnel test and other design work of any plane development, this is why design works takes years.

----------------------------------------

AlhamduliLLAH

South Korean KF-21 Fighter Performs Well In Flight Tests​October 04, 2022






ANAHEIM, California—The Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-21 Boramae multirole fighter is performing well in initial flight tests and matching handling qualities predicted by modeling simulations, the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF) evaluation team says






South Korean KF-21 Fighter Performs Well In Flight Tests | Aviation Week Network


The Korean Aerospace Industries KF-21 Boramae multirole fighter is performing well in initial flight tests and matching handling qualities predicted by modeling simulations, the Republic of Korea Air Force evaluation team says.




aviationweek.com


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX design seen on Indonesian wind tunnel (BBAT3) 30 years of history. This design I would say as C103 design that become the basis of KF21 current design (C109).






C109 design.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Looking at the RI-South Korea KF-21 Boramae Fighter Jet Cooperation​





*Jakarta, IDN Times -* Fighter aircraft are a very important need for a country in order to maintain security and sovereignty. Indonesia is also one of the countries that has special attention to this issue.

Indonesia took part in the development of the South Korean KFX/IFX fighter (South Korea) officially named KF-21 Boramae.

What exactly is Indonesia's role in the cooperation in developing the KF-21 Boramae with South Korea?

1. Sales target of 596 units​




Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia in 2010-2013, Eris Herryanto. (IDN Times/Sonya Michaella)

Former Secretary General of the Indonesian Ministry of Defense in 2010-2013, Eris Herryanto, revealed a special interest in Western countries buying this product of cooperation between Indonesia and South Korea.

*Indonesia and South Korea also target sales of KF-21 Boramae to reach 596 units.*

"These top priority countries are Saudi Arabia, India, Egypt, Turkey, Singapore, Finland to Sweden," said Eris, in the Indonesian Next Generation Journalist on Korea workshop organized by the Foreign Policy Community of Indonesia and the Korea Foundation, in Jakarta, Tuesday (11/10/2022).

The total funding that has been prepared for this program from 2011 to 2026 reaches IDR 24.8 trillion.

2. Indonesia has strong competitiveness​




KFC Senior Program General Director, Ret. Jung Kwan Sun. (IDN Times/Sonya Michaella)

Meanwhile, KFC Senior General Director of Program, Jung Kwan Sun assessed that Indonesia is a great country and has strong competitiveness.

"Indonesia has world-class competitiveness in the world of fighter development. Indonesia can also gain knowledge about fighter development from this program," said Jung.


3. Indonesia's ability to develop its own fighter jets​





On the one hand, Eris thinks that Indonesia can actually develop its own fighter jets. So far, Indonesia has always bought fighter jets from abroad and has always followed from the factory of the country of origin.

"If Indonesia can make its own fighter aircraft, Indonesia can create a platform that suits its needs and geographical conditions," said Eris.

The beginning of Indonesia's involvement in the KF-X project was first agreed on July 15, 2010. The partnership starts with Indonesia which will bear the cost of the project as much as 20 percent, while the South Korean government will bear the cost as much as 60 percent and the remaining 20 percent will be borne by the local and foreign companies involved.

With the entry of Indonesia, the KFX project can also be referred to as the KFX/IFX (Korean Fighter Experiment/Indonesia Fighter Experiment) project.

*The cooperation agreement includes a work assignment between Korean Aeropace Industries and PT Dirgantara Indonesia. In this work assignment, PT Dirgantara Indonesia sent about 100 engineers to South Korea. A joint research center was also opened on August 2, 2011 in Daejeon, South Korea.*



Menilik Kerja Sama Jet Tempur RI-Korsel KF-21 Boramae


----------



## Indos

*Law that back the program*

So the LOI to develop the fighter together was signed in 6 March 2009 and the MOU in 15 July 2010


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591874790268186624
I suspect it is InfoGlobal Avionics system











------------------------------------

Until this date, Indonesian contribution on the program is still limited into design and aerostructure component. It is a thread related to Indonesian Aerospace competency in aerospace design.

Indonesia Aerospace will provide more than 50 million USD engineering service (design and analysts work) for Boeing Aerospace​





Indonesia Aerospace will provide more than 50 million USD engineering service (design and analysts work) for Boeing Aerospace


Indonesia Aerospace not only sells complete plane, but also sells plane parts (aerostructure), MRO of plane and turbine, and engineering service. Indonesia Aerospace has more than 4000 employee where 700 of them are engineers. Based on the MOU, the engineering service Indonesia Aerospace would...



defence.pk


----------



## Skull and Bones

Congrats to South Korea. Its a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590949794666926082


----------



## Trango Towers

It's basically a raptor


----------



## Indos

Indonesia resumes payment for joint fighter development project with S. Korea​*All News* 22:39 November 02, 2022







JAKARTA, Nov. 2 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia has resumed payment for its share of the cost for a joint fighter development project with South Korea, an informed source said Wednesday, nearly four years after Jakarta stopped its payments.

Indonesia's Ministry of Defense made a payment of 9.4 billion won (US$6.6 million) to the South Korean government the previous day for the development project of the KF-21 jet, the source said.

Launched in 2015, the 8.8-trillion-won project seeks to develop the 4.5th-generation fighter to replace South Korea's aging fleet of F-4 and F-5 jets.

Indonesia has agreed to shoulder 20 percent of the total development cost as a partner country. Despite the deal, the country had halted payments since January 2019 and is estimated to have overdue payments of about 800 billion won.

In July, the KF-21 successfully carried out its first flight test.









Indonesia resumes payment for joint fighter development project with S. Korea | Yonhap News Agency


JAKARTA, Nov. 2 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia has resumed payment for its share of the cost for a ...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## Indos

There are 52 Indonesian engineers contributed on the program during first phase of development 2011-2016. The document also shows some work package (Design and analysts/Engineering) and component manufacturing are also done in Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) during development phase- EWP (Engineering Work Package) and ACM (Airframe Component Manufacturing).






The number of engineers then increase from 52 (first phase of development) into 114 during detail design phase (2018 July-2019 September).

Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project​*All News* 11:49 October 07, 2019

As of July, 114 Indonesian engineers were sent to South Korea to work with Korea Aerospace Industries Co. (KAI), the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, to design and make a prototype of the fighter, according to a DAPA official.









Indonesia delays payment for S. Korea's fighter development project | Yonhap News Agency


SEOUL, Oct. 7 (Yonhap) -- Indonesia is in arrears on its payment obligations for a joint p...




en.yna.co.kr





During CDR meeting 2019 September where detail design is considered as finalized and completed


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Parliament stated their support on KF21 program during South Korean delegation visit.

Receiving the South Korea Delegation, DPR Supports Cooperation in the Development of the KF21 Jet Fighter​2022-11-17 /MISCELLANEOUS













Terima Delegasi Korsel, DPR Dukung Kerjasama Perkembangan Jet Temput KF21


antara III, Senayan, Jakarta, pada Kamis, (17/11/22). Pertemuan tersebut membahas mengenai penguatan dalam sektor pertahanan, terutama mengenai produksi alat utama sistem senjata tentara nasional indonesia (alutsista) dan komitmen kerjasama kedua negara terkait pengembangan jet tempur KF-21...




www.dpr.go.id


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597671234468282371

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597830967162376192


----------



## Indos

This have been certified


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600106820097683457


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian KFX/IFX project manager being interviewed in 2016*

----------------------------------

*Create a fighter jet, Indonesia prepares massive resources*

Anggi Kusumadewi, Resty Armenia, Prima Gumilang | CNN Indonesia
Wednesday, *02 Mar 2016* 12:39 WIB





PT Dirgantara Indonesia has prepared composing hangars, titanium hangars, production hangars, and final assembly hangars for fighter aircraft. (ANTARA/Novrian Arbi)


Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- “Warplanes are like cell phones. The technology has changed over the years, whether it's about electronics, sensors or weapons."

Heri Yansyah, Head of the Korea Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KF-X/IF-X) program at PT Dirgantara Indonesia, said this while talking to CNNIndonesia.com, Friday (19/2).

“So Indonesia must be able to upgrade this ever-changing technology. If you don't have the ability to upgrade, then buy the same aircraft as neighboring countries, then in two or three years, Indonesia will be defeated," said Heri.

Although comparing fighter planes with mobile phones, to make it far from easy. It took more than 10 years to develop the KF-X/IF-X which was designed to be a 4.5 generation multi-role fighter jet with technology approaching the capabilities of a 5th generation stealth fighter.

Since the jet engine was first developed in 1946, fighter aircraft have evolved to the fifth generation. This latest generation combines stealth technology for undetected radar, supersonic roaming capabilities, and new integrated sensors.

The only 5th generation fighter aircraft currently in service is the US Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor. While a number of other jets from that generation, such as the F-35 Lighting II and the Sukhoi PAK FA, are still at the testing stage.

To make the KF-X/IF-X prototype, Indonesian and South Korean scientists will work hand in hand at the Korea Aerospace Industries headquarters in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province.

"At the peak of prototyping, 200 Indonesian engineers will be involved," said Heri, who in the 2011-2012 period went to South Korea for 18 months to work on the first phase of the KF-X/IF-X project, namely concept development.

The number of Indonesian engineers who went to South Korea in the second phase of work – prototyping – starting in 2016 was far more than the first phase, which only amounted to 52 people.

The Indonesian scientists will come to South Korea gradually over the next 10 years. "There are engineers who have to stay there for a full 10 years, but there are also those who are rotated," said Heri.

*Build facilities*

Domestically, Indonesia is speeding up the preparation of human resources and technology, starting from research on the core technology of fighter jet engines, materials, avionics, aerodynamics, to building a laboratory to support this research.

In addition, although the production of KF-X/IF-X is centered in South Korea, the headquarters of PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Bandung, West Java, will be no less busy. PTDI will monitor all the work on the fighter aircraft.

PTDI, for example, has prepared the Indonesian Design Center (DCI) to build technology, infrastructure and simulation capabilities. In this place, all stages of work on the KF-X/IF-X in South Korea will be communicated.

DCI is a mirroring of the Design Center building which was also built in Sacheon, South Korea. The Design Center in Sacheon is a kind of sealed and sterile building. People who enter it are prohibited from bringing flash drives and computers. There, Indonesian and South Korean scientists will work together.

Indonesia was also assigned the task of making aircraft components for the right wing and tail, as well as under-wing reinforcement.

See also: Indonesia's Steep Road Makes a Stealth Fighter Plane

Also, Indonesia gets a share to make aircraft prototypes. A total of eight prototypes will be built – six flying prototypes, and two non-flying prototypes for structural testing.

"The fifth prototype will be made here," said Heri. "Why the fifth? Because this is the first time Indonesia has developed a fighter aircraft. For the first and second prototypes, Indonesia is not ready," added the PTDI aerodynamics expert.

Therefore, PTDI has also prepared composing hangar facilities, titanium hangars, production hangars, and final assembly hangars for fighter aircraft.









Buat Jet Tempur, Indonesia Siapkan Sumber Daya Besar-besaran


Pesawat tempur layaknya ponsel. Dalam setahun, teknologinya berkembang kian canggih. Membuatnya, jauh dari mudah. Infrastruktur dan manusia disiapkan.




www.cnnindonesia.com





---------------------------------------------

It is old news, new development shows Indonesia government hasnt completed the investment for production facility and 116 Indonesian engineers were called to Indonesia in May 2020 during the production of the prototype, although the design phase has indeed been completed for single seat KF21 in late 2019. This is why Fifth prototype will be produced in Korea, different from the plan


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH good decision is made by President, Mindef and Bappenas officials, better support KFX/IFX program and MALE UCAV program and wait until mass production phase is started in 2026 inshaAllah for both program.

This is how to make the acquisition effecient and effective for both Indonesian Air Force and Indonesian economy by not buying F 15 EX, limiting Rafale acquisition into just 1 squadron (18 planes) and wait for indigenous program instead.

*Positive effects:*

1. *Air Force*

Improve capability since KF 21/IFX is 4.5 generation fighter and upgradable to 5 generation fighters

Possible more fighters are acquired due to cheaper price of KF 21/IFX for both acquisition (65 million USD) and maintenance cost

Communality in maintenance and operation by not operate too many of fighter type thus create less complexity and also lower maintenance and operation cost since PTDI is part of the OEM.

Increase deterrence by:

Decrease dependency on foreign country in the acquisition. local Upgrade and Future Refurbished program by local industry.






2. *Indonesia local defense industry*

Improving knowledge, technology and human resource base, boosting production and Indonesian Aerospace brand name.

Giving opportunity for other related Aerospace related company like InfoGlobal, PT LEN Industry, PT Nusantara Turbin to contribute on the program and thus giving them chance to grow in fighter jet components market.

3. *Indonesian economy*

Current situation: Lowering Debt to equity ratio by not adding unnecessary foreign loan. Giving the government better image in the perception of Rating agency like Fitch rating due to its prudent economic policy

After KF 21/IFX reach mass production inshaAllah: local production, possibility to grow avionics and other aerospace related industries, much cheaper than Rafale and F 15 EX.

Effective and efficient spending

Retain more foreign exchange, hence strengthen currency

4.* Indonesian brand image*

Important to boost Indonesian hightech products like aircraft, electronics, sofware, and others image in the perception of both domestic and foreign market.

5. *Geopolitics*

Developing and making 5 generation fighter will increase the global leaders perception toward Indonesia

6. *Mental Revolution*

Giving high confident to all Indonesian and improve "We can make it" mind set among Indonesian.

----------------------------------------------------------

*Threat analysis*


The situation in SCS is still relatively calm since USA is still very strong and China will not want to jeopardize its economic development by launching any military assault in the region at least until 2040.

Any way, it will be Vietnam, Philippine, and Malaysia/Brunei who will be targeted by China if that country is lead by crazy (which is not the case of current leadership). Indonesia will likely be spared by China as the dispute is not significant and happen in the edge of China nine dash claim.

We should focus on how to accelerate our local defense program and put more R&D on it.


----------



## lightning F57

I could be wrong but this fighter I think would also fulfil PAF and Turkiye requirements why not join this programme which is already very advanced than rely on own programmes. Maybe a ToT agreement will help as well along with funding and research & development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

South Korea allocates additional funding for KF-21 air-to-ground missile​*14 DECEMBER 2022



*
South Korea's development of a new air-to-ground missile for its KF-21 fighter jet will very likely improve the ability of the Roke to conduct sustained long-range strikes. (DAPA/Janes)


*by Akhil Kadidal & Rahul Udoshi*


South Korea has allocated additional funding to continue the development of a new air-to-ground missile being built for the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-21 Boramae fighter jet.

In an announcement on 12 December, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) said that it will invest KRW190 billion (USD146.07 million) in the project. DAPA told _Janes _that the funding will enable the development of a system for the use of the domestic long-range missile.

According to information held by _Janes_ , the South Korean Agency for Defense Development (ADD) began development of this missile in 2019. In September 2021, South Korea's Ministry of National Defense (MND) announced that the missile had undergone an aircraft separation flight test from a Republic of Korea Air Force (RoKAF) F-4E Phantom II aircraft.

With the initial phase of development having been completed in 2021, the new contract will continue development of the missile from December 2022. The investment will cover development up to 2028, DAPA added.






South Korea allocates additional funding for KF-21 air-to-ground missile


South Korea has allocated additional funding to continue the development of a new air-to-ground missile being built for the Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) KF-21...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*KF21/IFX production hangar in Indonesian Aerospace




*














PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian defense company, PT Info Global, proposes its avionics product for Indonesian KFX fighter version (IFX) during Indo Defense Event in 2016. Info Global avionics has been used for several Indonesian planes like Hawk 100/200, Boeing 737-200, Hercules C-130, KT-1B, and NC 212 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA).


----------



## Indos

*Info Global Stealth Wingman UCAV concept






Their proposed avionics for IFX with wingman drone capability (2021)




*


----------



## Indos

*History and Indonesian law backing the program




*


----------



## Indos

Safe! Sri Mulyani KF 21 Stealth Jet Project Budget Checklist​





NEWS - Tim Redaksi, CNBC Indonesia
21 December 2022 08:45

*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia -* The issue of default related to the KF-21 Boromae project between South Korea and Indonesia became a hot topic after President Joko Widodo's (Jokowi) visit to Korea in late July.

However, the issue was successfully dismissed by the government. The reason is, the Ministry of Finance (Kemenkeu) under the leadership of Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati has ensured that the cost share payment for the stealth fighter jet project developed by South Korea and Indonesia, KF 21 Boromae or known as KFX-IFX is budgeted in the 2022 and 2023 state budgets.

Director of Budget for Political, Legal, Defense and Security Affairs, and Budget Section of the State General Treasurer, Directorate General of Budget of the Ministry of Finance Dwi Pudjiastuti Handayani emphasized that the cost share for KF 21 Boromae has been allocated into the 2022 and 2023 state budgets.

"About the cost share for KFX-IFX, in the 2022 & 2023 State Budget has been allocated," she said when contacted by CNBC Indonesia, Sunday (12/18/2022).

Meanwhile, the matter of payment to the South Korean side will be the responsibility of the Ministry of Defense.

Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense for the 2010-2013 period, Marshal (Ret.) Eris Heryanto, revealed that this magnificent project is estimated to cost up to Rp 24.8 trillion or around 8 billion won. This budget consists of four stages of allocation, technology development of IDR 0.1 trillion, development of IDR 20 trillion, technology readiness of IDR 0.7 trillion and operational and infrastructure of IDR 4 trillion.

According to Eris, Indonesia's share in this case reaches 20 percent. "This is the infrastructure that Indonesia must have in carrying out activities, whether testing, certification, or making parts," he said.

This cost share budget was actually budgeted before around 2016-2017. However, the cost share at that time was used for more important purposes.

"As a result, the Ministry of Finance is not willing to replace until there is an order from the President. That's why we don't pay the cost share," he said.

He viewed that if this agreement had been stated in the form of a Presidential Regulation, financial affairs should no longer be the domain of the ministry. This has become a commitment of the government with the governments that cooperate, namely the governments of Indonesia and South Korea (government to government / g-to-g).









Aman! Sri Mulyani Checklist Anggaran Proyek Jet Siluman KF 21


Cost share untuk KF 21 Boromae sudah dialokasikan ke dalam APBN 2022 dan 2023.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> ​
> Secretary General of the Ministry of Defense for the 2010-2013 period, Marshal (Ret.) Eris Heryanto, revealed that this magnificent project is estimated to cost up to Rp 24.8 trillion or around 8 billion won. This budget consists of four stages of allocation, technology development of IDR 0.1 trillion, development of IDR 20 trillion, technology readiness of IDR 0.7 trillion and operational and infrastructure of IDR 4 trillion.



Technology readiness and infrastructure cost is not included in Indonesia financial obligation. It is additional cost. Technology readiness is another R&D development but entirely conducted in Indonesia. The purpose is to enable the plane to be manufactured in Indonesia, it may have relation to 9 technologies from USA that is banned for Indonesia, so Indonesia needs its own research to make the technologies available.

Eris Haryanto (he is part of the team from Air Force that is sent to Korea for technology development phase during 2011-2012) who said 9 technologies from USA is banned for Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

Eris also said that USA banned several critical components made by USA to be exported by Indonesian Aerospace. So this is the hurdle that make Indonesia cannot export the plane, South Korea cannot be blamed for this. 

Indonesia by the way can only export aerostructure parts. Indonesia will supply 50 % of wing part and tail to all KF21/IFX population. But Indonesia can only build the plane for Indonesian Air Force since several components from USA is barred to be exported, so we cannot export the plane since it has several key US components inside it.


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH third prototype has had successful maiden flight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610916091454267393


----------



## Indos

*Third prototype maiden flight*


----------



## Indos

*Cost Share paid by Indonesia for 2023*






Cost Shared paid by Indonesia in November 2022


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611267492248449026


----------



## Ali_Baba

Indos said:


> *Cost Share paid by Indonesia for 2023*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost Shared paid by Indonesia in November 2022
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611267492248449026



What percentage of the overall cost of the programme has Indonesia actually contributed? Looking at the numbers - seems like Korea is funding the bulk of it ?


----------



## Indos

Ali_Baba said:


> What percentage of the overall cost of the programme has Indonesia actually contributed? Looking at the numbers - seems like Korea is funding the bulk of it ?



20 % based on our shares on the program, but yep we are late in payment. Nevertheless we start paying again last year after several years not paying our financial contribution.


----------

